# Hovering data box can it be disabled?



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't know what to call that yellox box of data when you move the mouse over a topic. But I would like to know if it can be disabled as an option? I frequent DSLReports.com and they have an option to shut it off. I find it very annoying.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Unfortunately that particular feature cannot be turned off for individual users. Many users like having the preview text so unless there are a large amount of forum users who protest, the feature should stay on.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

We had this discussion a little over a year ago. 

As our fearless leader reiterated, this is a vBulletin feature. I went to the site you mentioned, and it does not appear to be a board running on vBulletin software.

IIRC, in the previous discussion, everyone else was pretty much in agreement that we liked it or could ignore it. 

I'm sure this is not the answer you were hoping for, but I personally like it. :grin:


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

A user controlled switch would be the best way to handle it. Do you guys have the source code?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

gquiring said:


> A user controlled switch would be the best way to handle it. Do you guys have the source code?


I think I might have what you are looking for. Let me run some tests. Will report back here when done.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ok, I think I got you fixed up. Go into your UserCP > Options area:

http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scroll down to the section labeled "Thread Display Options".

There you will see "Display Thread Preview" which will give you the option of turning it off.

Please let me know if this works for you.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

Chris, THANK YOU!!

It works like a charm. I really appreciate the effort made. And I am sure many others will like it also. 

Gary


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

gquiring said:


> Chris, THANK YOU!!
> 
> It works like a charm. I really appreciate the effort made. And I am sure many others will like it also.
> 
> Gary


You are welcome and thank YOU! Your request caused me to look for way to accomplish this without actually hacking the system. I just needed to add a field to the database along with a quick template change. Very simple actually.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

(In my very best _Jon Lovett_ voice) SHEER GENIUS! :icon_da:

Chris, YOU DA MAN!

I am honored to know a web admin that is not only freakin' brilliant, but so
responsive to the needs of each and every one his 23k loyal followers. Ya
know, Chris, you really should have your own country, or something. I, for
one, would move there in a NY minute! :grin:


----------

